# Dealing with Christians in Ann Arbor on Game Day



## The Cack (Oct 22, 2012)

Motherfucking street-proselytizing old man Christians set-up next to us and started their shit. We ended up playing "I Should've Been Aborted" and told them to get raped, but seriously.... 

<object><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true"></param><param name="movie" value="http://www.facebook.com/v/3846418128033"></param><embed src="http://www.facebook.com/v/3846418128033" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="1"></embed></object>


----------



## dprogram (Oct 22, 2012)

That's funny! Did you happen to get any video of them?


----------



## gammagon (Oct 22, 2012)

Well that blows... And you were there first?


----------



## The Cack (Oct 23, 2012)

gammagon said:


> Well that blows... And you were there first?


 
We were there for 3 hours! This happened fifteen minutes after I tackled some frat boy and put him in a choke hold for fucking with my costume. GO MICHIGAN


----------



## The Cack (Oct 30, 2012)

There it is! Finally got this damn video. Does anyone want to donate us a fucking new laptop? If so, just add money to this: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/320150710/east-cack-busks-the-world


----------

